# Google ranking



## DinoMosley (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello PhotoForum

Can anyone help me with my google ranking.


----------



## JustBen (Dec 3, 2016)

Sure thing, $5 per click and my mouse runs hot


----------



## snowbear (Dec 3, 2016)

JustBen said:


> Sure thing, $5 per click and my mouse runs hot


You're cheap.  I charge $20 pet click.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 3, 2016)

snowbear said:


> JustBen said:
> 
> 
> > Sure thing, $5 per click and my mouse runs hot
> ...


you taught your pet how to click a mouse ?


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 3, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > JustBen said:
> ...


Sure.  Problem is it only works once, then I need to replace the mouse.

Damn cat...

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Dec 3, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > JustBen said:
> ...


Typo from phone (fat fingers, little keys), but yes - she can handle a mouse.


----------



## KmH (Dec 3, 2016)

Linky no worky 4 me.
But.
Search Engine Optimization
Because it's about way more search engines than just Google.


----------

